# Points wise which WH40K HQ is the best?



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Comparing stat lines of all heroes and HQ, their weapons, their abilities and how much they cost in points (the lower the better)

I want to see if GW are cheating or making it pretty even compared to the points the models cost.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Daemon Prince
- Wings
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Lash of Submission
155 points

/end thread


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Dark Eldar Archon
- Punisher
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Jetbike
- Tormentor Helm
- Trophy Rack

This is 180pts bit more than the DP but totally worth it!

OR

Archon
- Punisher
- Combat Drugs
- Shadow Field
- Tormentor Helm
- Animus Vitae
- Trophy Rack
- Hellion Skyboard

This is 175pts (remove the Skyboard and he is at 160pts)

Recently though I had this 

Dracon 
- Shadow Field
- Combat Drugs
- Agoniser
- Splinter Pistol

106pts take out a DP with the above description in CC very easily


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Eldrad Ulthran

- Redeploy D3+1 Units after everything else.
- Power Weapon, always wounds on 2+, rerollable.
- 3+ Invulnerable, rerollable.
- Mind War/Large Blast + Pinning Shooting Attacks.
- Makes all enemy psychic tests be taken on 3D6, Perils on anything over 12.
- Takes his own tests on 3D6 and chooses lowest.
- S9 against vehicles in combat.
- 3 Psychic powers per turn, 2 of them the same if needed.

Pwns your Lash Prince in the face.

210 points of awesome.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

joebloggs1987 said:


> Daemon Prince
> - Wings
> - Mark of Slaanesh
> - Lash of Submission
> ...


:victory: DAMN Straight.



Blue Liger said:


> Dracon
> - Shadow Field
> - Combat Drugs
> - Agoniser
> ...


:shok:Really, umm.... he wins.



Sethis said:


> Eldrad Ulthran
> 
> - Redeploy D3+1 Units after everything else.
> - Power Weapon, always wounds on 2+, rerollable.
> ...



(heads to the back room with a loaded gun) :suicide:




:laugh: I have to go with Lash, Winged, DP. 155 Pts to tell your guys where to stick it, and pwning Dreads/Troops in CC is pretty awsome.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The Lash Prince isnt the best because of what he can kill.
There are a lot of other things that can kill him reasonably easy (although he does have Eternal Warrior).

But using him with Obliterators or Vindicators is devastating.

Lash a 10-man squad into a group hug, positioned in a prime spot for a Vindicator blast, will kill 8-9 models on average.
Without the Lash, you might only kill half that amount.

Not to mention dragging the opponent into assault range, or dragging them off objectives on the last turn.

The Lash Prince is still a monster in CC, but there are a lot of things that can take him down.
But as far as the army as a whole goes, he is a game winner.

I have had games where he hasnt killed a single model, but he has made the Vindicators kill an extra 250+ points each more than they would without him, and Lash the opponent off the objective on the last turn giving me the win.

This is why the Lash Prince is the best HQ for his points.
Even without the Lash ability, he is still worth his points cost, but with it he is simply amazing.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Creed+Kell.

Alright, on their own wont do so much, but if you isue FTGOC correctly, you can generate 620S4 attacks in a 200 point game (given that you have taken no casualties and took 2 maxed out blob platoons and two maxed out conscript squads, or some combination of 4 of those units) 

On the average they might not be the best, but at the rare shining moment of awsome, Creed wins (kell for makeing orders easier).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Black Templar Marshal- not the best in combat but the Rites of Battle rule (which is absent from Codex: Space Marines now) means all your troops have Ld10, absolutely beautiful for passing those Morale/Zeal checks.

Or the Emperor's Champion, giving your entire army (minus the Scouts) Preferred Enemy? Yes please.


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Emperor's Champion, giving your entire army (minus the Scouts) Preferred Enemy? Yes please.


You took the words out of my mouth!

Not to mention strength 6, weapon skill 6, and save 2+/4+! 140pts Very nice!

I run mine with chaplains that give the squad that they are with re-rolls to hit also! (usually lightning claw terminators with furious charge!) It works to deadly effect! Anything ME or less is 9 times out of 10 wiped out or broken. :grin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

With the DE Archon I suggested his main ability is CC they are a monster in that region great for tying up those dangerous elite squads and beating them down all by himself.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Define "best". 

Best in one-on-one hand-to-hand combat? 
Best shooting? 
Best in overall game effect?


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

What YOU think is best will suffice. I would say lash, but it kindof failed me alot of times - either librarian blocking its use or eldar with those fckin psy blockers or whatever. So i guess ill go with eldrad, 200 pts of pwnage.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Eldrad OR An avatar.

MAYBE!

Tzeentch Demon Prince-205
Wings\Mark of Tzeentch\Warp Time\Wind of Chaos


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

That's just it, I don't think there is a "best" as every one is situational.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with the don most Hq's are situational even the SM captain people use is tailored to one specific use.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Well maybe then which hq is most useful in most situations


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

For what you get for their points here's the HQs I think are best (in order):

Straken - he's 90 points, can't be targeted individually from his squad, hits as hard as a daemon prince in CC, has a 3+ armor and FNP, and gives all allies within 12" furious charge and counter-attack. That's a ton for a 90 point upgrade. Also, he's a normal human who can PUNCH A LAND-RAIDER TO DEATH. How awesome is that?:laugh:

Emperor's Champion - 140 points for a solid combatant with a strength 6 power weapon and gives your whole CC-oriented army preferred enemy against everything? Yes, please.

Lash Prince - 155 lash princes can allow your army to do some crazy stuff, but can be shut down completely by certain, fairly common things (anti-psyker protection, mechanized armies, and can be killed at range fairly easily)

Mad Dok Grotsnik - 160 points and clever use of cover makes a mob of 30 boyz each tougher than a space marine but with loads more attacks.

Ghazgkhull Thraka - 225. The priciest of my favorites, he's worth it in a mechanized army where his slow and purposeful isn't as big of a deal. The extra 6" of guaranteed WAAAGH! movement means your whole army can pretty much hit anywhere on the board you like charging from their open-topped transports. 13" red paint job movement on a battlewagon + 2" disembark + 6" WAAAGH! + 6" charge = striking range of 27" for your boyz. Nasty. The reason he makes my list is that he's also the most combat-able of the above choices. 7 strength 10 PK attacks on the charge, eternal warrior, T5, and he has 2 rounds of having a 2+ invulnerable save. There is almost that can stand up to him during those 2 rounds (excepting a lucky swarmlord or the nightbringer.)

All of these HQs can hold their own in combat and give a powerful boost to the rest of your army. Eldrad is nice but didn't make my list since he's basically a farseer who can do more and is more versatile but is proportionally more expensive and only has a single attack with his staff in assault. Sure it wounds on a 2+ and ignores armor, but he's no combat beast.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

My favorite would have to be good ole Kharn 
Can hack tanks apart and no psyker can touch him, all for a low price of 165.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say Eldrad is proportionally more expensive than a Farseer. He is already cheaper than a Farseer on foot given both sets of Runes, Stones, and every power. Add to that the Toughness increase, Invul upgrade, Divination, and the ability to cast a 3rd power and you have a pretty good deal. He does lose Fleet, but that doesn't really matter too much in a Mech list.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got a couple that rank up there.

Eldrad - should be obvious.

Mek /w KFF - with the changes to deffrollas, battlewagons just got more badass - giving them a 4+ save for only 85points, priceless.

Warboss /w Bike, PK, Attack Squig, Cybork - T6, 4+armour/4+(3+) cover/5+ invuln, 12" movement, 6 str 10 PK attacks, 3 str 5 ap 5 TL shots, makes nobz troops (all around badass) - 155

Rune Priest /w JotWW,Living Lightning - 100 points to pop transports from far and fell MC's with 1 spell. Plus, shut down psychic powers on a 4+ AND a force weapon that hurts daemons on a 2+. Backed up by marine stats! (This guy is probably the best buy for his points)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Mad Dok isn't effective, as he's too easy to single out and kill. Ghazghkull is expensive, but nice. Regardless, I agree with Crimzzen. The best Ork HQ is a mek with a kustom force field. Battlewagons with a 4+ obscurement save against all shooting attacks is one of the most durable vehicles in all of 40k, and the trukks, buggies, and killa kans make great use of the save as well.

Runepriests are very good, as are Lash Princes (as horribly cheesy as they are), and Dracons/Archons are incredibly killy for their points, but all things considered, I think the best HQ is the Keeper of Secrets w/musk for the Chaos Daemons army.

It's simply the most versatile HQ I know. It's not that expensive for what it is/does, it's a monstrous creature, it's very fast, it has 7 attacks on the charge w/S6-7 (depending on upgrades), it has hit and run, has initiative 10, toughness 6, WS of 8, 4 wounds, and a 4+ invulnerable save. As long as it doesn't get shot to death, it will own just about anything in close combat, including tough enemy vehicles.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

TBH, there are a few HQ units that are amazing for reasons other than points or abilities. Putting a Bloodthirster in a Daemon list, or the Nightbringer in a Necron list, has such a nice effect on most opponents 

They look scary, people fear them.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

KHARN! he is pretty much the best..in my opinion


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Point-for-point discussion of 'Best' and no-one mentions He'Stan???!!!? 

Srsly, u guyz...

Top 3 are Vulkan, Eldrad and Kharn. No question.


----------



## Terabyt3 (Jul 17, 2009)

How about Asurmen? Yeah he's expensive but he ignores Eternal Warrior with his re-roll to hit Sword of Asur. 2 ASC and in a DA squad gives BStorm and Defend. High BS and WS. Has Eternal Warrior himself with a 2+ armour sv. and an Invunerable sv. Balanced of course by his low strength and toughness but if I recall i think its 7A on charge re-roll to hit! Nasty against IC's with that sweeeeet sword!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Terabyt3 said:


> How about Asurmen? Yeah he's expensive but he ignores Eternal Warrior with his re-roll to hit Sword of Asur. 2 ASC and in a DA squad gives BStorm and Defend. High BS and WS. Has Eternal Warrior himself with a 2+ armour sv. and an Invunerable sv. Balanced of course by his low strength and toughness but if I recall i think its 7A on charge re-roll to hit! Nasty against IC's with that sweeeeet sword!


Not half as good as you make him out to be, he can only get past eternal warrior if they fail a LD test, and only gets 5 attacks on the charge.


----------



## Terabyt3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah checked last night NOT 7A  but it is a power weapon. Oh well.....

Terabyt3 k:


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I dunno, Lash prince pretty much has it. And I agree he can do some pretty mean things.

Personally, my vote is my fully kitted 115pt Warboss. 
Power Klaw, Heavy Armor, Attack Squig, Cybork Body


He's resilient enough to hold his own against just about anything and is an expert at cracking open practically any vehicle other then monoliths and I've even seen him take a daemon prince single handedly

Sure its all in the dice, but I give him my vote because he's cheap, effective, and easily kept in with the boyz until the moment is right for him to go solo and waaagh some face.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lelith Hesperax. Is 90 points, WS 7 and I 8. Has a 2+ invu save, always wound on 4+ with no armour save. Also when in close combat with her, you never count as having an additional weapon and when you attack her you WS is cut in half. Meaning space marine captains are hitting her on a 5+. Plus she also gets combat drugs.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Lelith is good. Not amazing, but could well top 20.

Lash Princes are as overrated as a really really overrated thing.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Culler said:


> Straken - he's 90 points, can't be targeted individually from his squad, hits as hard as a daemon prince in CC, has a 3+ armor and FNP, and gives all allies within 12" furious charge and counter-attack. That's a ton for a 90 point upgrade. Also, he's a normal human who can PUNCH A LAND-RAIDER TO DEATH. How awesome is that?:laugh:


Straken gets my vote for cheap and nasty! He is a game changer!

Also Abaddon deserves a mention. Yes he is expensive but 1 on 1 nothing short of the Night Bringer (approx 100pts more expensive) will take him down.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think the Lash-Prince is all its brought up to be.... I rather just have a Lash Sorcerer for 130 points who can be in a Squad/Rhino. Or with a group or CC spcialists take Kharn for 165. Or for against the few big dudes who don't have Eternal Warrior, a CL-Biker with Blissgiver for 165.

Bye Bye Trygon


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd take Eldrad against Abaddon, any day. Especially, if they started separated by about 18". If just hand to hand I've seen Fortuned Eldrad down Doomed Abaddon in 2/3 of the encounters they've had in our FLGS. That's not even counting the fluff.


----------

